# joining



## Flipper01 (Oct 30, 2014)

Has anyone ever heard of Isoloc templates for Porter Cable instead of Leigh? I've exhausted Google and can't find a yes or no. Leigh patented the patterns they have and the templates they created for their jig but I don't think you can patent "decorative joinery". There are only "conventional" patterns on the Porter site but I thought someone might know.


----------

